# Deutschpatch?



## hiphop-mouse (3. September 2002)

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab die englische Version von Adobe Photoshop 7.0, aber ich hätte gerne die dt. version davon, ohne diese kaufen zu müssen
gibt es da sowas wie nen Deutsch-Patch?


----------



## stiffy (3. September 2002)

wieso kaufst dir nich gleich die deutsche...

imho gibts keinen patch, des einzige was es gibt sind n haufen übersetzungen für alle filter etc. benutz ma die suchfunktion, hab keine lust all links rauszusuchen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. September 2002)

es gibt drei möglichkeiten:

1. gleich auf deutsch kaufen bzw. ziehen  :-(
2. irgendwo in der registry soll's was geben, hab ich gehört

ansonsten gibt es das nicht, wie auch bereits zum mindestens 12. mal erklärt


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

sei doch froh, daß du die englische version hast. die besten websites und tuts sind (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) sowieso in englisch und du brauchst dann die befehle nicht zu übersetzen.

ansonsten kannst du immernoch hier fragen, auch auf die gefahr hin, daß dann ein paar einfallslose postings kommen. ein hilfreicher comment genügt ja.


----------



## MTK (3. September 2002)

Hi,
is das bei PS 7.0 anders? Beim 6er konnte man ganz einfach die sprache bei der installation wählen. 

MTK


----------



## Sliver (3. September 2002)

Nur so nebenbei:
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/misc/filter.php


----------



## hiphop-mouse (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sliver _
> *Nur so nebenbei:
> http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/misc/filter.php *



ah danke, danke, danke... des hilft mir schon entscheidend weiter.
und die seite ist gut


----------



## foxx21 (4. September 2002)

hmmm ich glaube ~spargr~ (keine ahnung wie man den nick jetzt genau schreibt oder so) hat einen patch gecodet. schreib ihn einfach mal ne pm.

-greez


----------



## Christoph (4. September 2002)

eines macht mich stutzig. wo hast du die engl. Version her????

oder bist du zu dumm das du dir gleich die deutsche saugst? 

jetzt wird´s wirklich zeit für einen richtigen Kopierschutz von Adobe


----------



## foxx21 (4. September 2002)

> jetzt wird´s wirklich zeit für einen richtigen Kopierschutz von Adobe



ja das wär mal eine gute idee!

aber naja du weißt ja, es gibt immer leute die ihn umgehen können und kiddies die das dann nachlesen


----------



## hiphop-mouse (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *eines macht mich stutzig. wo hast du die engl. Version her????
> 
> oder bist du zu dumm das du dir gleich die deutsche saugst?*



mein freund hat die engl. version von ner dt. Q3 seite gezogen. ich hab da noch net gewusst das des die engl. vers. is. aber inzwischen funzt ganz gut mit der version. dank der super community hier


----------



## Sliver (4. September 2002)

hmpf   


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16794 !!!!!:[ :[

Und tschüss...


----------



## Mythos007 (4. September 2002)

Wenn Dummheit schreien könnte dann wäre ich jetzt taub !

@ hiphop-mouse VERWARNUNG !


----------



## Christoph (4. September 2002)

ein so ein Blitzer:error: :error:


----------



## foxx21 (4. September 2002)

wie kann man nur so blöd sein ????? *tztzt*


----------



## Johnny (4. September 2002)

*re...*

Das frag ich mich manchmal auch


----------



## hiphop-mouse (5. September 2002)

jetzt tut doch nicht so übertrieben. mir wurde sogar von euch geraten die dt. vers. zu ziehen.



> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *eines macht mich stutzig. wo hast du die engl. Version her????
> 
> oder bist du zu dumm das du dir gleich die deutsche saugst?
> *




und ich bin fest überzeugt, dass mind. die hälfte von euch keine legale version von photoshop hat (ausser ihr seid steinreich)


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (5. September 2002)

> und ich bin fest überzeugt, dass mind. die hälfte von euch keine legale version von photoshop hat (ausser ihr seid steinreich)



mit steinreich hat das wahrlich nichts zu tun. Schau mal
jeder 14 jährige der ne Flat und DSL sein eigen nennt, 
saugt sich tonnen von Warez, nur damit gesogen ist.
14 jährige Kinder (jjaaaa Kinder !!) saugen sich ein Max
welches ansonsten für Kinder nicht zu bezahlen wäre. 

Es ist nicht die gleiche Beziehung zum Programm, wenn man
es leecht oder selber kauft. Der Reiz des Programmes 
verschwindet bei Warez schneller als wenn man dafür nen happen
Geld bezahlt hat....

just my own opinion


----------



## Nitromaus (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ~SpArGs~ _
> *
> 
> mit steinreich hat das wahrlich nichts zu tun. Schau mal
> ...



Ja da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber dann ist es doch egal, das Programm verschwindet dann sowieso bald wieder in der schublade.
Die meisten saugen es sich vielleicht um mal auszuprobieren.
Und wie soll denn sonst ein 14/15-Jähriger Schüler ein Programm auszuprobieren. Ah ich habs 1100 € für Photoshop zahlen, oder ein paar tausend US-Dollar für Max, oder ein paar tausend Euro für Visual Studio.
Die Programme würden wir sonst nie zu gesicht bekommen, ausßer unsre Papis kaufen sie uns 
Aus Ende.
:[


----------



## hiphop-mouse (5. September 2002)

du hast ganz recht. ist meine meinung auch. aber 

1. Hab ich mir noch KEINE einzige Warez gezogen

2. Hab ich kein DSL, und schon gar kein Flat

und 3. sollte eigentlich "hochi" zwei verwarnungen bekommen, wegen behilfe und unterstützung zum Warez saugen


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

hiphop-mouse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jetzt tut doch nicht so übertrieben. mir wurde sogar von euch geraten die dt. vers. zu ziehen.



oh, du must ja drauf sein wenn du es so verstanden hast.



> und ich bin fest überzeugt, dass mind. die hälfte von euch keine legale version von photoshop hat (ausser ihr seid steinreich)


mann muss nicht steinreich sein, wenn du mal alt genug bist zu arbeiten dann kommst du vielleicht in eine Firma die ihre Software auch für Mitarbeiter *legal* zur Vefügung stellt


----------



## Nitromaus (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> 
> 
> mann muss nicht steinreich sein, wenn du mal alt genug bist zu arbeiten dann kommst du vielleicht in eine Firma die ihre Software auch für Mitarbeiter legal zur Vefügung stellt  *



Vielleicht Vielleicht. Ich kanns ja verstehen von so manchen der es sich ehrlich gekauft hat is ja in Ordnung. Aber wenn man es doch einach mal zum ausprobieren ausprobiert hab ich vollkommen nix gegen warez. was anderes ist es wenn man die software braucht und jeden tag mit ihr arbeitet. Dannn sollte man sich Software kaufen.
Denn dann verdienen die Entwickler was, man hat Service und ein Handbuch.
Aber ansonsten zum ausprobieren ist es der größte schwachsinn es zu kaufen


----------



## hiphop-mouse (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> 
> oh, du must ja drauf sein wenn du es so verstanden hast.
> ...




das ist schon möglich, klar, aber man darf die nur in der firma verwenden (oder malst du deine bilder am arbeitsplatz???).

und die software darf ich dann auch privat verwenden, klar, natürlich. weil auch irgendeine firma eine software für 1100€ einem PRIVAT zur verfügung stellt, damit man sie sich gleich brennt und seinen freunden schenkt. du bist der, der nicht ganz...naja denk dir den rest selbst!!!!


----------



## MTK (5. September 2002)

> Ah ich habs 1100 € für Photoshop zahlen, oder ein paar tausend US-Dollar für Max, oder ein paar tausend Euro für Visual Studio.



Photoshop, bei Ebay für ca 250 Eur
Visual Studio 6.0 Enterprise Edition ist erst heut morgen ne Auktion zuende gegangen für 103 Eur. 


Achja, und zu:



> Die Programme würden wir sonst nie zu gesicht bekommen, ausßer unsre Papis kaufen sie uns



Schon mal was von Arbeiten gehört?
Ausserdem zum Testen gibt`s Trial Versionen, extra dafür gedacht dass man sich die Programme erstmal anschaun kann.

MTK


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (5. September 2002)

lol, du bist mir einer....


Btw: schon mal was von Trial Versionen gehört?
Die reichen normal um einem in 30 Einblick in 
die Software zu gewähren.


Ich denke diese Diskussion führt zu nix :-/


----------



## MTK (5. September 2002)

> das ist schon möglich, klar, aber man darf die nur in der firma verwenden (oder malst du deine bilder am arbeitsplatz???).
> 
> und die software darf ich dann auch privat verwenden, klar, natürlich. weil auch irgendeine firma eine software für 1100€ einem PRIVAT zur verfügung stellt, damit man sie sich gleich brennt und seinen freunden schenkt. du bist der, der nicht ganz...naja denk dir den rest selbst!!!!



Du weist dass es ein Grund für Fristlose Kündigung ist wenn du das tust? Ausserdem haben die Firmen die Lizensen so gekauft dass die Mitarbeiter sie benutzen dürfen.

MTK


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

> du bist der, der nicht ganz...naja denk dir den rest selbst!!!!



na sag schon, jetzt verstehe ich manche Leute die sich nicht auf solche Kinderdiskussionen einlassen. aber lassen wir dass, du bringst es sowieso zu nichts.

Ich lass dich dann mal weiter*saugen*


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. September 2002)

langsam frag ich mich echt was hier ab geht,
das thema gab es doch schon x-mal, ist es nicht
langsam mal gut...?


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. September 2002)

Doch ist es.


----------

